# convert a track machine to a wheel machine



## bugsiegel (Dec 30, 2012)

Wondering if it's possible to remove the tracks and install Honda tires/wheels. 
Maybe go back and forth?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

bugsiegel said:


> Wondering if it's possible to remove the tracks and install Honda tires/wheels.
> Maybe go back and forth?


I think on some machines you can? I was looking at manuals trying to figure out if you could, as I was thinking the same thing. I like the look of the tracks. 
I don't think it would be easy going back and forth all the time.

I am going to sit here with you and see what the snowblower guru's say.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't think you can do it easily. On the older Murrays and MTDs I believe you could do it easy enough.

I believe the rear half of the wheel drive machine is totally different on the Honda units.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

94EG8 said:


> I don't think you can do it easily. On the older Murrays and MTDs I believe you could do it easy enough.
> 
> I believe the rear half of the wheel drive machine is totally different on the Honda units.


Yes let me add that I was looking at the Craftsman machines when I thought about it.
I never fooled with anything other than my little Craftsman....yet.


But...I am alway thinking. 
I like the looks of tracks, but I think the wheeled blower would be easier to fix.


----------

